# US Dollar Outlook - Daily Views



## MARKETWAVES (15 May 2005)

WAYNE  ...    here is  what  I  believe  is  the  best  way  to  illustrate  to  you  what is   happening  recently  in  Us Dollar .....  theses charts to  help  to  understand  why  gold  anthe  major  currencies  are  having  a  hard  time  ...  the posture  of  the  us  dollar  lately is  very  bullish   short-  term.  
  L,ong  term  it  is  bearish ,  and  been  bearish ,,,,  but  its  the  same  old  same  old  to  me ,,,,  resistance  is  stil  resistance  and  support  is  still  support  and it  take  s  a  certain  eye  to  really  see  them  along  with  time  and  experience ..........
  and  this  is  what  my  experience is  showing  me right  now ... 
 in  my  pryor post  i   was  trying  to explain that  Us  Dollar is  ralliying  into  an  area  of  reasistance  and  now  here  it  is  ....  any one  buying  the  us  dollar  is  buying  at the  top ....  what  i  am looking  for  going  forward  ater  this  run  up  is  some  kind  of  consolidation  to  start  happening ...

    What  I  sugest  you  do  is  to  get  a DAILY  us  dollar   chart  and  put  a  9  day  or  a  14 day  simple moving  average  line  on  it  ..  if  prices  break  below ..

  Well  ,  it  could  be  the  begining ,  of a  new  down  turn ,,,,,  well  we  will  see .....

   Sorry  it  took  so long  to  answere  your  qoustion  about  the  us  dollar ......

   I  have  put  on  my Dow Jones  charts earlier  for  people  to   request  a  chart  ..  and  you  are  the  only  one  who  asked   ...... 

   Take  care .......


----------



## MARKETWAVES (15 May 2005)

*Re: US DOLLAR  ..  OUT  LOOK -  DAILY  VIEWS*

wayne ..  pg2  of  charts ,,,,,


----------



## Page (21 February 2009)

*Re: US Dollar  ..  Outlook -  Daily Views*

The information you gave is good 
but it is a bit difficult to understand for the newbie of forex.
you can explain a bit these charts so that people can take much profits of your posts.


----------



## Gundini (21 February 2009)

Thank you for sharing those charts MARKETWAVES 

truely insightfull, fantastic

Cheers


----------



## BentRod (21 February 2009)

*Re: US Dollar  ..  Outlook -  Daily Views*



Page said:


> The information you gave is good
> but it is a bit difficult to understand for the newbie of forex.
> you can explain a bit these charts so that people can take much profits of your posts.




Why drag up a thread from 2005 ???????????????


----------



## Stormin_Norman (22 February 2009)

how strange.


----------



## noirua (12 June 2021)




----------

